# El-Natural Hardscape



## ChrisC (May 15, 2006)

Hiya,
I'm setting up an el-natural tank (thread in the el-natural section), I'm just after any aesthetic comments on the hardscape:



Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

The design reminded me of "wuthering hill" in IALC. It got the second place among nonCO2 tanks. Your woodwork seems quite better than wuthering hill.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/contest/index.php?action=showentry&id=174


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

So far I like the wood setup. But the rocks seem out of place, maybe its the color, size or both.


----------



## ChrisC (May 15, 2006)

Faruk Gençöz said:


> The design reminded me of "wuthering hill" in IALC. It got the second place among nonCO2 tanks. Your woodwork seems quite better than wuthering hill.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/contest/index.php?action=showentry&id=174


Thanks alot Faruk! :clap2: I love that tank, it was one of the inspirations behind this tank, although I don't quite want to acheive the same aesthetic result as him. The real guidline with wood placement, choice and potentially plant choice was this tank:










Trenak, I'm thinking the same thing ATM. It doesn't seem quite right but I can't pin down what it is about it I don't like. I think I could really do with some smooth pebbles maybe? Or alternatively just stick with the wood.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ChrisC (May 15, 2006)

I got bored so closed the curtains, locked the door and.... took a FTS! 



Plants will be ordered when I've finished reading this book and once I've got the hood up and running. So far it's looking like a thick carpet of E. Tenelus with Rushes in the background. 

BTW, does anyone else agree that it looks abit too far to the right? Just the whole tank I mean, it seems abit off centre to my eyes. Anyone have any ideas how to remedy this?

Thanks,
Chris


----------

